# Google Sketchup - 1:1 Druck mit kostenloser Version? Alternativen?



## Caspar (24. April 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich bin gerade dabei einen ovalen Lautsprecher zu konstruieren und musste leider feststellen, dass der maßstabsgetreue Druck offenbar nur in der Pro Version funktioniert. Ich wollte den Ausdruck gern als Schablone für das Grundgerüst nutzen. Praktische Alternativen sind mir bisher noch nicht eingefallen. Hat jemand eine Idee oder weiss wie ichs auch so hinbekomme?

Mit anderen CAD Programmen habe ich auch kein Problem, ich muss nur wissen welches und es sollte kostenlos sein. ^^

Diese Beschreibung funktioniert nicht, da ich bei der Seitenansicht den Maßstab nicht angeben kann:
YouTube - SketchUp - Maßstabsgetreu Drucken (M 1:1)

Danke für jeden Hinweis.


----------

